# Electrical Technitian That Can Fix Things



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

3rd update (started a new thread) on my 32" Inch Coby LCD TV's, we ran into a local technician that was able to take both my Coby TV's same model but some parts were different and he managed to repair one, so couldn't be happier I now have another 32" LCD TV and this was after sending both TV's into the authorized Coby repair center in our area and my wife told them if they need to just use and swap parts, didn't happen... but somehow this technician was able to do it.

Technician then repaired our old 32" TCL picture tube tv and it's like brand new, it had been sitting for 5 years, and we had another 13" picture tube TV and it now works but needs a part for the sound, this TV is for my daughter and I will try to get that this weekend and if not available they can order, he showed me where to get the parts or order them "cheap" I might add.

This same Technician (this was how we met him) was called to dual birthday party, my 55th and my granddaughters 1st birthday celebration to fix our Karaoke machine, Karoke sounded like it was gonna explode  and so he pulled out the Konzert amplifier and checked the main circuit board and found several loose soldering points and he fixed it and he also found out my voltage regulator wasn't supply the correct voltage he modified and got that working correctly and then he fixed my Sony theater stereo amplifier 110 volts that had been sitting for 8 years.

So the bottom line is that if you keep electrical items in storage eventually you'll run into someone that can repair them and hopefully cheap, today the charge for fixing my Coby 32" LCD HD TV, 32" TCL tube TV and partially my 13" TCL tube TV was 700 pesos labor and 160 pesos in parts. :amen:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You are a lucky man, hang onto his info.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Same electrical technician came over today and fixed our microwave oven, it had been in storage for two years, he changed the circuit breaker and fixed some lose soldering points. We got a part for my daughters TV (no sound) but it didn't work and it needs another part but there's another option and that's to add a speaker system with built in amp or volume, so instead of buying another part my daughter is going this route. 

We had him check out our automatic washer and he did all he could but the bottom line is that the part required is a mini control board and it will run half the price of a new automatic washer or a brand new manual washer and dryer unit, I mentioned to the maintenance man that when I went looking for a new manual washer this time, the sales man wouldn't stop pushing these junk automatic washer's on me and he said that they only push these on foreigners because they know better than to sell the automatic washer to Philippine citizens due to the repair costs.

Having my 19" HP Laptop looked at, it's been in storage for 4 years, he knows how to strip it down to the mother board and reset the soldering with hot air, so he's going this route but I might end up having to buy a brand new laptop battery and possibly a new charging unit because mine overheats and then it shuts down, crossing my fingers on this one, this laptop has several issues, the screen also is dark but you can see words in the background, he told me if one of the LED's is out it blackens the screen and he can rebuild the monitor inverter, my case is also broken, he mentioned he can brace it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Same electrical technician came over today and fixed our microwave oven, it had been in storage for two years, he changed the circuit breaker and fixed some lose soldering points. We got a part for my daughters TV (no sound) but it didn't work and it needs another part but there's another option and that's to add a speaker system with built in amp or volume, so instead of buying another part my daughter is going this route.
> 
> We had him check out our automatic washer and he did all he could but the bottom line is that the part required is a mini control board and it will run half the price of a new automatic washer or a brand new manual washer and dryer unit, I mentioned to the maintenance man that when I went looking for a new manual washer this time, the sales man wouldn't stop pushing these junk automatic washer's on me and he said that they only push these on foreigners because they know better than to sell the automatic washer to Philippine citizens due to the repair costs.
> 
> Having my 19" HP Laptop looked at, it's been in storage for 4 years, he knows how to strip it down to the mother board and reset the soldering with hot air, so he's going this route but I might end up having to buy a brand new laptop battery and possibly a new charging unit because mine overheats and then it shuts down, crossing my fingers on this one, this laptop has several issues, the screen also is dark but you can see words in the background, he told me if one of the LED's is out it blackens the screen and he can rebuild the monitor inverter, my case is also broken, he mentioned he can brace it.


I've had absolutely terrible luck paying people to fix things for me, and if it is something which I cannot deal with on my own, such as solid state electronics, I unusually just give it away to someone else to deal with. I think that there used to be some reliable repairman down here in my area twenty years ago, but little by little they moved away or died, and now we have a lot of guys who are shabu addicts and they are willing to do anything for 300 Php. - I'd say that you are extremely lucky to stumble across someone who as honest and as competent as the repairman you describe. He's a dying breed and you're luck to have found him.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mistakes made with Technitians*



Maxx62 said:


> I've had absolutely terrible luck paying people to fix things for me, and if it is something which I cannot deal with on my own, such as solid state electronics, I unusually just give it away to someone else to deal with. I think that there used to be some reliable repairman down here in my area twenty years ago, but little by little they moved away or died, and now we have a lot of guys who are shabu addicts and they are willing to do anything for 300 Php. - I'd say that you are extremely lucky to stumble across someone who as honest and as competent as the repairman you describe. He's a dying breed and you're luck to have found him.


Without giving it much thought when we first dealt with electricians that specialize in appliance repair, it seemed like most of them couldn't fix anything and then would ask if they could have the unit or technicians that claimed they could fix something but all they ended up doing was destroying the unit or unable to fix it and of course they want to still be paid for there time, we've been dealing with this for over a decade and so what happened is the appliances went into storage and occasional someone could fix a minor issue but our new Technician (nickname Boy Cabayo) seems far more advanced and he has no shop he comes to the house and he's on call, he charges very reasonable fee's, gives part numbers and location to get all these valuable parts it's unbelievable, I've calculated he's saved us in the last two weeks about 30,000 pesos by fixing what we already had, we didn't need to go out and buy new.

Drugs are a real issue in our area also, well... 3 of our in-laws are in prison, Brother in-laws daughter has been in there 5 years, she has 6 kids, she was jealous that her husband also wasn't in jail so she implicated him and he's been in jail 5 years also, so brother in-law has a huge challenge, the other is an In-laws daughter also, her husband apparently was the shabu pusher in our area, I didn't have a clue other than some of the odd things he was doing, he'd be standing next to a tree and just ? not there or wandering around our backyard in a strange odd way and our old maintenance guy has been in prison one year, we served him crab and coconut milk with rice and he said to us that he thought he'd never try that again before he died, so from then on when he worked some tough jobs I'd serve him up real nice dishes, looks like he won't be getting out for a very long time, only way out is to be bailed out, In-laws want me to bail out the woman but I don't have 40,000 pesos, that's too much money for me and these in-laws have been nothing but trouble to us since I've met them.

I didn't think that the old style TV it's a TCL 34" (thought it was 32") would be used but the picture quality is perfect and it's used in our bedroom now, the TV weighs a ton, it's huge and bulky, me and the technician lugged this thing up the stairs and into our bedroom, nearly dropped it 3 times, uses 165 watts but it works in our bedroom.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on my 19" HP Laptop, it's working the technician reworked the motherboard we couldn't find an inverter to get the screen working and actually it could be the screen that is bad and I needed a new charging or power unit mine was overheating and shutting off, he also fixed the left hinge area and I'm using my spare 32" Coby HD TV that he had repaired last month as my monitor, wow what a screen.

Laptop I thought was a paperweight is now in service, sent from my HP Laptop, I'll be updating many of the outdated programs all day long the cost, he found a newly used 4 amp laptop charger for 750 pesos and his fees for maintenance 500 pesos, total cost 1250 pesos.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wake up and smell the coffee*



M.C.A. said:


> 3rd update (started a new thread) on my 32" Inch Coby LCD TV's, we ran into a local technician that was able to take both my Coby TV's same model but some parts were different and he managed to repair one, so couldn't be happier I now have another 32" LCD TV and this was after sending both TV's into the authorized Coby repair center in our area and my wife told them if they need to just use and swap parts, didn't happen... but somehow this technician was able to do it.
> 
> Technician then repaired our old 32" TCL picture tube tv and it's like brand new, it had been sitting for 5 years, and we had another 13" picture tube TV and it now works but needs a part for the sound, this TV is for my daughter and I will try to get that this weekend and if not available they can order, he showed me where to get the parts or order them "cheap" I might add.
> 
> ...


Wake up and "Get real post" Okay I'm awake and my HP laptop is back on the shelf :bored: for good, going to try to sell it for parts but sure was nice while it lasted, it's a chore trying to get time on the computer when the wife, kids and grand kids want to play games on it... and the TV's that were repaired are getting real grainy,  it appears these repairs last only so long and trouble returns, the Microwave is still good but then again all it needed was a fuse and a good cleaning. :deadhorse:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You mentioned this item was in storage for X years and this other item was stored for XX years. The storage time probably didn't do them any good either considering the humidity, heat, dust, etc. Maybe some things are better left to the junk pile, it almost seems some of the newer appliances and electronics are just about obsolete when they are sold.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electronic device life is short*



fmartin_gila said:


> You mentioned this item was in storage for X years and this other item was stored for XX years. The storage time probably didn't do them any good either considering the humidity, heat, dust, etc. Maybe some things are better left to the junk pile, it almost seems some of the newer appliances and electronics are just about obsolete when they are sold.
> 
> Fred


Wasn't a real costly learning lesson but lesson's learned again. I've also had enough of the induction and other cooking devices and returning to gas, I still use the electric burners on our two gas stoves and the LCD HD TV went back into storage and I brought up my old Sanyo picture tube TV 13" for the spare bedroom, going to talk to the wife about cleaning the house of junk we have plenty, it sometimes is handy to have certain spare parts but other than removing the electrical cords for use later the rest of the stuff is taking up space, we once had a guy that came around asking to trade appliances not working with plastic buckets, hampers the works, sure wish he'd come around again.


----------



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey M.C.A. thanks for the post. I also live in Los Banos. Care to share contact info for the electical technician? Thanks in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hozpypr said:


> Hey M.C.A. thanks for the post. I also live in Los Banos. Care to share contact info for the electical technician? Thanks in advance


Howdy, you will need to wait until you have made at least 5 posts to use the PM system in the site. Then exchange the info that way and not in the forum pages..


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electrical technitian*



hozpypr said:


> Hey M.C.A. thanks for the post. I also live in Los Banos. Care to share contact info for the electical technician? Thanks in advance


Sure, I need to wait till you have a few more posts and then I'll send you a PM.

Update on my laptop, it seems to be working but I messing with it right now, I downloaded all sorts of things and got a virus so running checkdisk and worst case scenario I'll need to take the hard drive in to get reformatted.


----------



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Roger that, thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Sure, I need to wait till you have a few more posts and then I'll send you a PM.
> 
> Update on my laptop, it seems to be working but I messing with it right now, I downloaded all sorts of things and got a virus so running checkdisk and worst case scenario I'll need to take the hard drive in to get reformatted.


Seems to be more malware & such showing up lately. I have just been letting Windows Defender deal with them and have been doing a good job of quarantining and deleting things. Shouldn't need to reformat. I used to use AVG but it let a couple things slip through and a local computer tech told me that Defender does a better job so I switched about 6 months ago.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Appliances needing repair*



hozpypr said:


> Roger that, thanks


Hozpypr to getting things rolling what items are in need of repair? 

Fred.... My laptop is fine now,  I hit the restore button in safe mode and it went then to checkdisc and fixed my files, so good to go but the LCD TV screen I'm using is terrible I need a new screen to work with. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sending you a PM*



M.C.A. said:


> Hozpypr to getting things rolling what items are in need of repair?


Didn't realize you have enough postings for a PM, sending you a message. :fingerscrossed:


----------

